# Positive thinking and Wellbutrin SR:3



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Hey everyone. So, lately I have been seeing a therapist (finally). She specializes in trauma so she's very familiar with DR, DP, PTSD, anxiety, depression etc.. After just two sessions, I'm already thinking more positively. She's a CBT therapist. She's given me exercises I can use to keep me grounded. (If you're interested in hearing them, message me). She thought it would be best to put me on a cocktail of medications. I'm already on 75 mg of Zoloft which helps with the depression. 1 mg tablets of Klonopin three times a day (the Zoloft wasn't helping with anxiety). So she called my doctor and they both agreed to add Wellbutrin SR to the mix. I'm on 100 mg of that, twice a day. I'm on day 4 now... Or 3? Haha, I haven't really been keeping track.:3 It gave me a little anxiety last night and it felt like I had snorted 2 lines of cocaine... So, the energizing aspect of it is totally working! As for derealization, I still have to wait a month to see if it changes anything. It's supposed to energize you, help with concentration, and help with memory. So we'll see how that goes. Has anybody taken this medication and received good results? I know medications are different for everyone but positive experiences give me so much hope.<3


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Klonopin may or may not have saved my life. I am dependent on it since its been a few months since I started taking it. It definitely keeps me at a stable level. It's really interesting because I'm already on Zoloft, just started Wellbutrin. And that specific mix actually has a name for it because its *supposed* to work so well. It's called "Well-oft". I just hope this cocktail works in the long run. As for now, the therapy and positive thinking is really helping.<3


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

That's quite a cocktail dude... My first weeks of (only) Zoloft had been hell... So i respect u haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

honestly i came off xanax adn that is one of the best moves i think i could have done

I no longer get brain fog and i just think alot better and i can carry conversations better and I feel happier too

im gonna beat dissociation and anxiety the natural way now through therapy and exercise and a good lifestyle

I however dont regret taking xanax though because it helped me tremendously when i first had anxiety and dp and i dont think i would have been able to work or function without it but now 2 years later i find that i no longer need it which is great

so i say to everyone on benzos, take them if you need to take them but once you feel better try and taper off so you dont get stuck with the brain fog and the turned down emotions


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

redcomet2011 said:


> honestly i came off xanax adn that is one of the best moves i think i could have done
> 
> I no longer get brain fog and i just think alot better and i can carry conversations better and I feel happier too
> 
> ...


 I was actually thinking about staying on Klonopin just while I get used to the Wellbutrin since it does cause me some anxiety. But once I get my dosage right and the anxiety side effect disappears, I do want to get off the Klon. That's really good advice, thank you. I had no idea that Klonopin could cause the brain fog and emotional blunting (which just so happens to be my main symptoms... Plus fatigue).


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

When my first period of DPDR started they give me Oxazepam.. What a bullshit ! that shit only make things worst and is addictive as hell.

Dunno about Klonopin... Is that a typical benzo?


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

L.Z. said:


> When my first period of DPDR started they give me Oxazepam.. What a bullshit ! that shit only make things worst and is addictive as hell.
> 
> Dunno about Klonopin... Is that a typical benzo?


 Yes. It's prescribed the most (I think, so don't quote me on that) because its the least addicting benzo and has cured/lessened dissociation in the majority of patients. It lessened mine quite a bit. I always think that my derealization now is bad but then I go a day without Klon and I'm like... "Whoa, that felt like nothing compared to this..."


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Will start wellbutrin + lexapro possibly soon...

nice to hear wellbutrin had a positive effect on your mood, especially because I have been busy preaching that shit lately


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

I hear that's a really good mix too, Heartless. Keep me updated on how you're feeling! Did your DP come back or are the medications for depression/anxiety?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

ok i'll keep you updated about any change. meanwhile i have to actually go to my psychiatrist appointments... i keep canceling them cause of the military

and coco today is day 5 or so to your wellbutrin course, how do you feel? more/less energized? how is your mood?

update here

I

I

I

v


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

heartless said:


> ok i'll keep you updated about any change. meanwhile i have to actually go to my psychiatrist appointments... i keep canceling them cause of the military
> 
> and coco today is day 5 or so to your wellbutrin course, how do you feel? more/less energized? how is your mood?
> 
> ...


Okay, so I'm taking my Klonopin at the same time as the Wellbutrin because when I get energized, I get anxious. So it just counteracts the anxiety aspect. As for how I'm feeling... Extremely sick, irritable, more out of it, and very tired (energy=insomnia). My doctor told me most people have a rough start with Wellbutrin but it's usually worth it in the end, so I'm sticking it out for a month or two. I'm quitting my Klonopin once the anxiety levels go down from WB. I'm thinking it's causing a lot of my DR and apathy, especially because I've been on it for so long. If I'm wrong, I'll probably go back on it but only use it when I need it. I'll keep everyone updated as the weeks go by.


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

heartless said:


> ok i'll keep you updated about any change. meanwhile i have to actually go to my psychiatrist appointments... i keep canceling them cause of the military
> 
> and coco today is day 5 or so to your wellbutrin course, how do you feel? more/less energized? how is your mood?
> 
> ...


I also forgot to mention that when I took the Wellbutrin without the Klonopin, it was like snorting 5 lines of cocaine. I was SO energized, it was insane. It balances out though once your body gets used to it.


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Selig said:


> I just wanted to add that I started my Celexa on a regular basis and it has seemingly made a big difference already. And that's saying something, considering I expect nothing from medication. I'm assuming if you expect and hope for nothing, the placebo effect doesn't apply as much.


I had a really good experience with Celexa. I had to go off of it though because I'm on birth control and my doctor said it was too dangerous for me to up the dose even more. I was on 40mg. It took forever but it took my depression away. Most of it, anyway. Although, I am sad to say it had no effect on my DR. Is it helping yours?


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Selig said:


> It seems to make me happier and more motivated. Whenever I feel happy about something my DP/DR diminishes greatly.


That's so great to hear. I'm assuming you don't have the emotional blunting that DP/DR/Depression causes? Celexa made me so motivated. I was 3 months behind in school from the depression of having DR and Celexa helped me do 3 months of work in one week


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Selig said:


> That's right. Oddly enough, I am even moreso am emotional person now. I think because I'm coming closer to my issues.


 Well lucky you. I just started therapy. I've been to two sessions already. It's CBT so I'm learning positive thinking. And so far, I'm calmer, accepted the fact that this will go away with time whether I'm sad or not so I might as well be happy. Or as close to happy as a emotionally blunted person can get x) I blame that on the Klonopin though.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

My emotional blunting went away with the anxiety. Things can seem very unreal and whatnot but I still feel happy and sad.


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

googleeyes said:


> My emotional blunting went away with the anxiety. Things can seem very unreal and whatnot but I still feel happy and sad.


 If you don't mind me asking, how did you treat your anxiety? Klonopin works well but I want to get off that soon before the withdrawal becomes hell:/


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

And an update of today!
Day 5 on Wellbutrin: I woke up with a slight headache but my fatigue was GONE. Just gone. Completely vanished. I feel like I got a restful night of sleep. My energy is almost where it used to be before the DR hit. I feel much more grounded. I feel like I can concentrate more and my short term memory is doing a little better. I feel almost recovered except I still feel the DR a TINY bit and my emotions are still blunted BUT NOT AS MUCH.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Bang. I knew that. In wellbutrin we trust.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Now you are able to focus on real life issues without being as much distracted. Enjoy your recovery.


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, the fogginess came back full force when I finally got up and started my day. It was probably placebo (except for the energy). But I'm still remaining hopeful and hopefully getting off this Klonopin soon....


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

coco6996 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you treat your anxiety? Klonopin works well but I want to get off that soon before the withdrawal becomes hell:/


It was extremely difficult. I took lexepro to take the edge off of it, but the majority of my anxiety dissipated through other means. I went to the gym every day, ran every night, cut out coffee and anything else I deemed unhealthy. I refused to acknowledge any anxiety and just forced myself to work every day and turn my focus to anything else.

coco, its *extremely *important that you don't watch the waxing and waning of your symptoms. You need to take your drug, accept the benefits and prepare for your recovery to be up and down. Getting rid of anxiety is really 2 steps forward, 1 step back(sometimes 2 or 3 )

You're on the way.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

googleeyes said:


> prepare for your recovery to be up and down. Getting rid of anxiety is really 2 steps forward, 1 step back(sometimes 2 or 3 )
> 
> You're on the way.


Very true.


----------

